# Has your receiver recently started to not turn on after several hours of being off?



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I have been having complaints that recently receivers will, after being off overnight, not turn on again without a reset. Have you had this problem and have you found a way to overcome it? What I am trying is to go into the new power saving feature in the menu and turn it off. I am hoping this will solve the problem, but "hoping" is be word to focus on.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I wonder if even goes off. I checked the temperature on my R22-100 and it was at 102 when I first turned on in the mornig. Well over four hours off. Have not tried it while watching tv because always changing channels.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The truth is all 'off' does is turn off the lights on the front and the video outputs. Everything else (processor, hard drive, sat tuners, etc) run 24/7


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

awblackmon said:


> I have been having complaints that recently receivers will, after being off overnight, not turn on again without a reset. Have you had this problem and have you found a way to overcome it? What I am trying is to go into the new power saving feature in the menu and turn it off. I am hoping this will solve the problem, but "hoping" is be word to focus on.


I have been having this issue on my HR34. It locks up like that about once a week and the only resolution I have found is resetting. None of the buttons on the receiver or the remote will function and the only thing left is the RBR. The box recognizes the red button immediately though. I haven't had any temp errors nor do I have a temp issue. I have service scheduled for Mon morning and am hoping for a replacement.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR21-100, ever since the new graphics were downloaded, at least every 10 days must be reset to work!

What a pain!!!!


----------



## killerko (Jul 19, 2008)

Had two HR-21's do exactly as described above. both started out doing it sporadically & both did it with increased frequency until I finally had them both replaced. The replacements have performed fairly consistently but do require an occasional reset. I do find it to be somewhat annoying.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

awblackmon said:


> What I am trying is to go into the new power saving feature in the menu and turn it off.


I wasn't aware that there was a power save feature. Where is it and has it helped at all?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's in the first menu if you have the version that includes it. It does not save power use of the DVR itself at all. The only benefit is if your tv can be set to turn off when it doesn't get an input signal.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

sometimes when i first turn on my hr24-100 in the morning its slow to turn on after i push the power button. maybe twice a week it will take about 20 seconds or so to finally come on. and as someone above posted, i too have to reset my receiver more or less every 10 days or so. lately its getting extremely slow to remote commands. hit the red button and its ok for a few days.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

Just spoke with TS and was told that the lock ups are a known issue with the HR34's and that "Engineering is working on a fix". The interim suggestion is to leave the box on and just turn your TV off. Not sure if this is the same for the other receivers but it sounds pretty similar. My biggest concern is having the box fail completely and having to wait a week for a service rep. Hope it is somehow a SW problem and they figure it out.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

HR21-100 power saver off. I have never had this happen on mine yet. Fingers crossed !


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I would recommend turning off the power save mode if you have this issue. Menu-settings and help-setting-power saving--off


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> I would recommend turning off the power save mode if you have this issue. Menu-settings and help-setting-power saving--off


Yes, this is what I have been doing in an attempt to help my customers. After a week of having the power save turned off, the issue is still giving customers problems. In the morning the receiver will not respond to any remote control button pushes. Reset is the only way to get the receiver to become functional again. I personally think that a new software upgrade will fix this but try to convince someone to wait until... Anyway, I have had to call Directv to send new receivers to the customers. What I really want is to find a way to fix it and be able to leave without having new receivers sent out. So far that hasn't been possible.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

My one H25 is doing this.


----------



## mp12point7 (Oct 30, 2006)

Turned off "Power Save" and now after any lengthy inactivity the output is blank and the HR21 will not respond to the remote. Shutting off the reveiver at the unit and turning it back on makes things right....temporarily.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I have turned the power save off on several of my customers boxes and a week later I still had to go over to their home and replace the box. One suggestion I got from a tech was to check if they were on a power strip which will do an auto turn off. That makes no sense to me if it does. Kind of defeats the whole purpose of a power strip. But I will be checking for power strip connections in the future.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

awblackmon said:


> I have turned the power save off on several of my customers boxes and a week later I still had to go over to their home and replace the box. One suggestion I got from a tech was to check if they were on a power strip which will do an auto turn off. That makes no sense to me if it does. Kind of defeats the whole purpose of a power strip. But I will be checking for power strip connections in the future.


There are some local news clips telling customers to use energy saving strips like this, but people [being idiots] don't know how to use them:


----------

